
FitBit users open petition to sync with Apple Health - SunboX
https://www.change.org/p/james-park-ceo-and-co-founder-ask-fitbit-integration-with-the-most-popular-fitness-apps-google-fit-apple-health-etc?lang=en-US
======
SunboX
Related FitBit feature suggestion (5474 votes, 4688 comments):
[https://community.fitbit.com/t5/Feature-
Suggestions/Integrat...](https://community.fitbit.com/t5/Feature-
Suggestions/Integrate-with-iOS-Health/idi-p/319432)

